# benzo addiction support please?



## JT723 (Jan 7, 2012)

so ive been on klonopin since november. i used them only as needed. like 1 mg twice a weeks for a month. then by december i started using about 2 mgs 4 times a week. then came january and i started using 2 to 3mgs a day everyday to slip. i maybe take a 2day rest sometimes. now how bad is this? i know people who take 15 to 20 mg of xanx or klonopin and have been for years. i dont wanna be a pill addict. im going to talk to my doctor about tapering me off. do i have to go 2 a rehab/detox or can my doctor just taper me off without all that. and should i except bad bad withdrawals from the amount of time ive been on them. im so scared to get off of them. i mean they help me but the sooner i get off the better. im also on zoloft. please dont be cruel or tell me to speak to my doc. as i said i am. i just want some feedback thanks


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

well we know for certain that this class of drugs is very highly addictive they also produce tolerance. What you described sounds like you have developed a tolerance to the high affect of the drug this does not reduce however the drugs efficacy on each individual varies it's known that high doses beyond what is prescribed is dangerous for this reason. this class of drugs can produce withdrawal and it's advisable to seek professional medical help. I'd go back to the doctor who prescribed me the medication and ask about this and the healthiest way to wean off of them.


----------

